# Removing possible specks of tree sap



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm thinking about applying a new coat of wax in the near future. As I've been washing my Cruze about once a week, I've kept the car quite clean. However, I've notice these tiny ball-shaped contaminants stuck to the hood and roof (see line of spots in attached pic).

I've been reading stuff online and watching videos on how clay bar can remove surface contaminants, while it does also strip wax. While many pro and amateur detailers on YouTube stress making liberal use of lubricant or claying while washing, some say that claying will scratch your car.

I'd like to get rid of these little spots on my car, but I don't want to risk scratching my car, as I know nothing about compounding and polishing.

Any advice as to how to get rid of these contaminants?

Thanks.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

There are quite a few options. 1, they make a new type of "clay bar" that's not clay at all. All you need is car soap and water as a lubricant. 2, you could pick up some polish and just polish it out. 3, I'm sure some paint thinner will take them out. Just be sure whatever you choose to wax over the spots.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't use Paint Thinner on your CRUZE. The Clay Bar is always the way to go for tree sap and other debris. What was wrong with the old type clay bar?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Consider "bug and tar" remover. it does not contain a paint thinner, and leaves the affected area clean and shiny.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Clay does not scratch your paint, it is not an abrasive. clay will take off wax, which is fine, you want a new coat anyway.

First thing Is you should be using buckets to wash and rinse the sponges when doing a wash. The sap will come off with bug and tar remover or good scrubbing and letting and let the soap soak in. Then dry and clay the whole vehicle. The clay bar process removes stuff you can't see. It makes waxing easier and more effective. I also use grit guards in my buckets. I use almost all Chemical guys products and love them. Quick detailer is best to use as the clay lube.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have several sap spots on my 16 LT, and have tried 2 different bug and tar removers, with no luck so far.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

rubbing alcohol will take it off too, but will need to be glazed, sealed, waxed after that.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I used brake cleaner  Seriously, no ill effects and it takes it right off. Granted you'll have to wax or seal it again but.....


----------

